# Headunit changed for Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD-Inc.Pics



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

After much deliberating and visiting my local ICE installer Peter Doidge in Gt.Yarmouth, I plumbed for a Pioneer double-din replacement for the factory fitted Audi symphony unit which was running through the BOSE amped option fitted in my 2007 3.2 quattro.

All I can say is WOW what a diffence it has made the whole sound spectrum come alive, especially the bass 

If anyone is thinking about changing their headunit, I would recommend that it will be well worth the extra cash outlay.

Audi should have spent a little more money on R&D when opting to fit the symphony, as it really does not utilise the BOSE amp in anyway [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I will post up some pics when i get the chance.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Has anyone got a link for a nice Audi 4 ring logo that I could use as a wallpaper/screensaver on the screen?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Not sure what size you need but have a look here

http://avic411.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=16801

Cheers

Paul


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Not sure what size you need but have a look here
> 
> http://avic411.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=16801
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul :wink:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Sounds good, how easy was this to install? Does it work with the steering wheel and the iPod dock if you have one??


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

There'll be a harness available which will link it to the steering wheel and the Bose system. I've had the kenwood fitted and it's pretty much plug and play....the pioneer will be the same. I didn't fit it myself but I've had cause to remove it temporarily and wouldn't hesitate to fit in future.
It won't link with the iPod dock though due to the different way it handles audio. My installer removed the iPod dock and replaced it with a single din blanking plate. He drilled a small hole in this for the cable to feed through and it looks pretty tidy in my opinion. 
My iPod sits inside the blanking plate as it's recessed much like the iPod dock. It doesn't rattle around the glove compartment or anything like that. 
It's great. My iPod is only removed for updating with new stuff so I always have access to my full collection. It's fully tagged with artist, song title, album name and album art. It supports gapless playback which is pretty essential to me. It even plays movies from the iPod.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Sounds really good, cheers for that. I'll look into it all further in a couple of months when the car actually turns up!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Pretty much as Pars_andy has written. I left the install to the Pro's. They did a very clean job, I do not own an Ipod so I just download to a memory stick (8gb) and plug and play. The HU displays all the folders and track information :wink:


----------



## omar.gurnah (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Here are some pics, excuse the quality :roll:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

excellent - looks really neat, Ill put some of mine up when fitted the Pioneer F20BT.

Just faffing around getting clarification of parts etc. The first fascia I got 'autoleads' is just wrong for my 2010 TT so looking at the 'connects2' version


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I look forward to seeing some pics of your install.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

MXS said:


> I look forward to seeing some pics of your install.


cheers, its DIY so i'll do the best I can


----------



## Ozzy300 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi MXS,

I'm taking your advice on my thread and getting rid of the Chorus radio!

Might be a bit of a newbe question - did your Pioneer fit perfectly into the space of your previous HU?


----------



## Ozzy300 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ignore my comment above - I just googled 'double din'


----------



## Skip (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks really good. I'm toying withthe idea of changing the symphony head unit in my 2011 TT as i'm so dissapointed with the sound quality compared to my last A4. To that end i'm after some advice. I currently have, as i mentioned, the symphony head unit with Bose and Ipod Dock. Also i have the factory fitted bluetooth.

I assume by changing the head unit i lose the bluetooth functionality and therefore the factory fitted Mic / speaker / voice commands etc all become defunct?

When changing the head unit can the Steering wheel controls still be used to control the hands-free operation when i have a new head unti?

Finally, i'm not after a head unit with SatNav, can anyone give me some ideas, had a look at caraudiocentre last week and felt like a big kid in a sweet shop.....

Probably simple questions but i just can't seem to get an answer.

Thanks


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey there,

nice install! I did install a AVH-3200BT a couple of weeks ago.
I did the work myself, now that I have done it once it is an easy install.

However I might take it apart and do some new wiring for perhaps a reverse camera, and to use the AUX and videoinput on the back.

I have to say I love the fact that the illumination color for the buttons can be changed to match the cars original illumination.

/M


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Skip said:


> Looks really good. I'm toying withthe idea of changing the symphony head unit in my 2011 TT as i'm so dissapointed with the sound quality compared to my last A4. To that end i'm after some advice. I currently have, as i mentioned, the symphony head unit with Bose and Ipod Dock. Also i have the factory fitted bluetooth.
> 
> I assume by changing the head unit i lose the bluetooth functionality and therefore the factory fitted Mic / speaker / voice commands etc all become defunct?
> 
> ...


Maziyar in the post above, has the unit you need, it has BT and will work with MFSW etc....it also comes with its own mike and I believe there is a model without SATNav...


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey,

correct it comes with a mic for the bluetooth connection and satnav is an optional add-on if preferred.

I can give you the list of items I purchased to get me going including the wiring for the steering wheel control.

MXS: See if the file I have uploaded works with your screen resolution


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Maziyar said:


> Hey,
> 
> correct it comes with a mic for the bluetooth connection and satnav is an optional add-on if preferred.
> 
> ...


Thanks Maziyar! I have that on too!

Have you looked on the avic411 site, there are lots of Audi related screen savers, and some good Pioneer ones as well.

http://avic411.com/index.php?showtopic=14560


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey,

No I haven't actually. Will have a look, thanks for the link.

/M


----------



## Myttrocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Maziyar said:


> Hey,
> 
> correct it comes with a mic for the bluetooth connection and satnav is an optional add-on if preferred.
> 
> ...


A list would be great. I'm looking at the Pioneer AVH2300 to replace my Concert. I don't have a MFSW so don't need to worry about wiring that up. Apart from the HU what else would I need to do the install myself? Cheers.


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey there,

here comes the list:

*Interface adapator. With this you more or less plug and play the cars wiring to the pioneer unit.* http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/advanced ... s=ctsad002

*Stalk lead (for the steering wheel)* http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/advanced ... ords=ctpio

*Antenna amplifier:* http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/advanced ... ds=pc5-137

*Fascia:* http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/advanced ... s=ct23au05

You will also need the tools to eject the original head unit

/M


----------



## Myttrocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks. Am i right in saying that if I don't have steering wheel buttons I won't need the first two items on your list?


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey,

the stalk led definately no. However the Interface adapator I would say will make your life easier . I Think you will have to solder or find another solution to connect to the cars harness.

As you can see there the RCA cabels as well that will connect the Pioneer unit to the cars amplifier as well. But give the shop I purchased my stuff from and have chat with them to be sure, or your preferred audio shop.

/M


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 1, 2011)

Definitely get the loom adapter it make fitting soooo much easier. It will give you parking brake lead, 12+ continuous, 12+ Ignition (important as you want the radio to switch on and off with the cars ignition) Speed pulse (maybe req for sat nav but not all use it) light sensing wire (when lights are on the radio will reduce buttons glow/ sat nav will show night screen)

for £35 v's ripping the dash apart and using a multi meter on the fuse board I know what I'd do (and did)

Fakra aerial adapter needs power, I took mine from the cigarette 12v but its up to you if you want to use the blue (aerial power wire from head unit) I chose not to as I'm using that for the amp sense (to tell the Audi amp to switch on and off with the head unit) and the pioneer manual tells you not to use it for that purpose.

P.S. Dont solder anything, my Audi garage told me to use those connectors that pierce the cable instead as the heat can damage the CANBUS sensors (as data travels down the power wires)


----------



## Myttrocks (Mar 30, 2011)

I will definitely get the loom adapter, thanks.

How easy is it to change volume and track on the Pioneer HU without taking your eyes off the road? It doesn't have knobs like the Concert which I like.


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

looks great. Ive been thinking about either a headunit upgrade or a speaker/sub upgrade. Im interested to hear exactly what difference it makes just by changing the head unit. Is it noticeable? Is it still good quality or does it compromise quality for volume?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

mailrush said:


> looks great. Ive been thinking about either a headunit upgrade or a speaker/sub upgrade. Im interested to hear exactly what difference it makes just by changing the head unit. Is it noticeable? Is it still good quality or does it compromise quality for volume?


No need to worry, sound quality is improved dramaticaly across the whole sound spectrum, and the units are easy to set up for each individual music style, you can add bass etc.. and they have customizable graphic equalisers and some factory set options. You can plug in your Ipod, or a memory stick for Mp3's, record to DVD and CD etc... and even the radio sounds a lot better as the chipset is of higher quality than that used in the Audi OE units.

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... EYQ8wIwAA#

This link shows that some of the models are indeed coming down in price, £260 for a DVD BT hands free etc is a bargain?


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

MXS said:


> No need to worry, sound quality is improved dramaticaly across the whole sound spectrum, and the units are easy to set up for each individual music style, you can add bass etc.. and they have customizable graphic equalisers and some factory set options. You can plug in your Ipod, or a memory stick for Mp3's, record to DVD and CD etc... and even the radio sounds a lot better as the chipset is of higher quality than that used in the Audi OE units.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... EYQ8wIwAA#
> 
> This link shows that some of the models are indeed coming down in price, £260 for a DVD BT hands free etc is a bargain?


yes that looks reasonable but if i swapped for an aftermarket unit (double din) surely i would want sat nav? the sat nav units start at circa £600 right?plus - ive already got tge audi ipod connection and the audio bluetooth handsfree with the steering wheel controls - is there a unit that is compatible with all of these?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

mailrush said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > No need to worry, sound quality is improved dramaticaly across the whole sound spectrum, and the units are easy to set up for each individual music style, you can add bass etc.. and they have customizable graphic equalisers and some factory set options. You can plug in your Ipod, or a memory stick for Mp3's, record to DVD and CD etc... and even the radio sounds a lot better as the chipset is of higher quality than that used in the Audi OE units.
> ...


Yes is the simple answer, all that you have already got including satnav for around £600, which will work with MFSW.

I am not going to spend time searching for you, I would suggest googling what Pioneer and Kenwood have to offer with regard to what functionality you require.

And to be fair your original query was about sound quality, so hence the link to the £260 unit.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I am thinking about up grading to th AVH 3300bt. I already have bose and the low prep gsm. My queries are:

1 with the additional wiring harness when operating the phone, will the steering wheel controls operate thro' the head unit display & the instrument display.
2 Can the exsisting mirophone be connected rather than fitting pioneers own microphone
3 Will my exsisting phone craddle work in conjunction with the unit (rather than the blue tooth).
4 Can the bose be connected to the head unit, does it enhance the sound (as the base sounds pants at the moment).

Any further tips, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 1, 2011)

Alan Sl said:


> I am thinking about up grading to th AVH 3300bt. I already have bose and the low prep gsm. My queries are:
> 
> 1 with the additional wiring harness when operating the phone, will the steering wheel controls operate thro' the head unit display & the instrument display.
> 2 Can the exsisting mirophone be connected rather than fitting pioneers own microphone
> ...


1no
2maybe if rewired to use mini jack
3 no
4 yes if head unit has rca outs front and rear

Pioneer uses a USB connection for iphone so just connect a USB/ipod lead to the back and music will happen. Then if you buy the wire (pioneer version) that goes into the connects2 wire loom the MFSW will work your Pioneer controls (not tried as I dont have a MFSW) I have the AVIC 320bt and it connect the phone via (parrot) bluetooth for making calls (I used the supplied mike and fixed behind the indicator stalk. My head unit only had RCA out for rear speakers so I had to buy a high-low RCA convertor to get the sound from the front speakers, tried connecting both to the rear out but the satnav only sends voice commands to the fronts.
Sound is much better IMHO as you have a lot of customisation on the head unit itself but if the speakers are not capable of bone shatttering base then swapping the head unit alone wont help. I'm happy with mine

P.s. no display between the clocks i'm afraid as the pioneer isn't a CAN BUS system


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just saw this unit on eBay (touchscreen...)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DYNAVIN-CO-UK-OEM ... 336741b74a

Although the sound quality would probably be rubbish!  Plus side it will look pretty OEM once installed.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't want to go ahead a purchase something, and find that I was disapointed due to loss of functionality or no improvement on sound.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Maziyar said:


> Hey,
> 
> correct it comes with a mic for the bluetooth connection and satnav is an optional add-on if preferred.
> 
> ...


In case you need a higher resolution of that let me know. :wink:


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Maziyar (et al), can you please help me?

The Pioneer looks awesome so I'll going to be buying the 3300BT and installing.

I don't have a MFSW so I'll just want it to link into the current wiring bundle. I currently have a Concert stereo system.

I bought an Autoleads PC9-401 for my Audi A3 and am hoping to use that lead but I'm not sure if it'll fit. Any ideas if it will please? Or will I need another lead?


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey mate,

I am not sure if the wiring you have will fit.

Connects 2 CTSAD002 is the way to go otherwise. It's worth the money I think, made my life much easier 

Also consider if you want to buy a relay to trick the Head Unit that you still are in park, to be able to play videos, photos etc.

/M


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

R5T said:


> Maziyar said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


Thanks mate I have it in big res as well


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Maziyar said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I am not sure if the wiring you have will fit.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. Can I ask what removal keys did you get to remove the concert? I was thinking of the set from dynamicsounds for £5 will these be ok?

http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/autoleads-pc5132-audi-radio-removal-keys-sets-p-15467.html


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey there,

A friend of my has the tools, so I never bothered to buy any removing tools.

I think the ones you have linked to will do the trick. But give them a call to be sure, I know these tools come in different lengts and "shapes". However I think Audi has one standard slot for the tool, e.g. one for alla double din units.

/M


----------



## Myttrocks (Mar 30, 2011)

New_TT_Owner said:


> cheers mate. Can I ask what removal keys did you get to remove the concert? I was thinking of the set from dynamicsounds for £5 will these be ok?
> 
> http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/autoleads-pc5132-audi-radio-removal-keys-sets-p-15467.html


Those would work. You can get a set of four on eBay for £1.65 delivered. I did and removed my Concert with ease.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers mate I'll look for the cheap ebay ones!


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Maziyar said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I am not sure if the wiring you have will fit.
> 
> ...


3 more Qs if you don't mind Maziyar:

Does the lead do illumination with lights?

Does it tell you what song is playing in the dash?

And is the relay trick simple or complex?


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there,

1: Do you mean if you turn the ignition to I if the stereo goes on?
- A: Yes

2:A: No

3:A:It is an easy operation. Have a look here: 



 - note: what I was going to say was to if you would like to watch videos etc when driving you need the relay bypass.

/M


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

cheers Maziyar.

1) Thanks but I mean when you put the lights on does the unit light up or is it always lit up?

2) shame - any way this can be done? I'm guessing not...

3) that seems easy but where do you get the "parking brake wire" from?


----------



## MKT (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey mate,

1: Aha, no the illumination is still on (mine at least). However you can turn off the display via a button on the unit.
2: Yep it is. To my knowledge I don't think this is possible not with the wiring they are selling at dynamicaudo at least.
3: The harness that come with the stereo has all the wires marked out. I believe it was a yellow one.

/M


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Maziyar said:


> 3: The harness that come with the stereo has all the wires marked out. I believe it was a yellow one.
> 
> /Maziyar


Ah thanks. I thought it was a wire that had to come from the handbrake mechanism  Should be easy then!

I don't know why I'd want to eb able to watch vids with the car on tbh, but you never know it couldbe useful if stuck in traffic!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Spotted this while mooching the tinterweb:

http://www.autocardvdgps.com/audi-tt-na ... i-tt-.html

What are your thoughts guys ?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm having the new Kenwood 7210 fitted next Saturday and apparently it will drive the DIS through the CAN Bus interface;

http://www.kenwood.eu/feature.aspx?id=3895&lang=4

My installers are waiting for Kenwood Technical department to tell them which CAN Bus interface is required for the TT.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I like the sound of that, keep us posted.


----------



## Mikesding (Feb 4, 2012)

Definitely looks good, but how is it to use? There are quite a few negative reviews around on the web


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mikesding said:


> Definitely looks good, but how is it to use? There are quite a few negative reviews around on the web


Could you link me please? The previous 7280BT and 9280BT were dog-slow for navigation and everyone body swerved them, but the new one (7210BT) is supposed to be MUCH faster. If it's not I won't be having one.

Sound-wise it'll be as good as any other Kenwood. If you don't like the "Kenwood" sound, then I guess you'd buy something else.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I had a DDX5022 a while back and the menu etc displays were all very poor quality, very pixelated.

I havent seen a recent model in the flesh personally but does anyone know if the menus are smoother now?


----------

